# Amar'e Stoudemire says Carmelo Anthony, Tony Parker are 'ready to join me' if he sign



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

"Amar'e Stoudemire says Carmelo Anthony, Tony Parker are 'ready to join me' if he signs with Knicks"



> Amar'e Stoudemire got a large dose of New York Saturday night, taking in a Broadway show, watching incredulously as two reporters snuck into the theater and were chased out by the NYPD, and claiming that two other NBA superstars are ready to join him in a Knicks uniform if he decides to sign here.
> 
> Wearing a Yankees cap and leaning against a building on Eighth Ave., as he waited for his limo to pick him up from the musical "Rock of Ages," the free-agent forward confirmed that he will be meeting with the Knicks Monday, possibly to make a deal.
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/2010/07/03/2010-07-03_amare_rocks_on_bway.html


Well apparently Amare is good as a Knick. Seems like he is trying to get melo and parker here too lol. What do you guys think of giving Amare a Max Contract?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Amar'e Stoudemire says Carmelo Anthony, Tony Parker are 'ready to join me' if he*

He's a max contract player on offense, defense not so much.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Amar'e Stoudemire says Carmelo Anthony, Tony Parker are 'ready to join me' if he*

Imo I feel that the Knicks will be taking a risk signing Amar'e to a max contract due to his injuries he's sustained during his tenure in the NBA but if we don't give him the max he'll sign elsewhere. I think if he can convince other FA's to come join him on the Knicks, it would be a win win situation w/ the Knicks and Amar'e. If we can get Parker/Anthony to play alongside Amar'e we can def. be an elite team in the NBA.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Amar'e Stoudemire says Carmelo Anthony, Tony Parker are 'ready to join me' if he*

Yeah, that's cool and everything but there is a guy named LeBron James that he should be focusing on. I also hope he doesn't go and piss off the league by saying stuff like that. It could make it especially difficult to trade for those players or worse....the Knicks could be cited for tampering.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Amar'e Stoudemire says Carmelo Anthony, Tony Parker are 'ready to join me' if he*

Amare likes to say really dumb things. And quite honestly I think he's one of those "stars" that doesn't fit. What I mean by that is, I don't see him running the star crowd. I get the distinct impression that the Wade/Brons/Melo/Bosh's of the league don't care about him in the least. The Knicks will not be getting Melo. Parker maybe.

And though I agree that Amare is NOT a max player, his injuries really shouldn't be used as a reason. Yes he's had injury problems. But his eye is fine. And his knee his holding up just fine. Sure down the road there MIGHT be another scope or exploratory surgery on his knee to see how it's holding up but is that really a reason to not sign an arguably top 10 talent? If I were Knicks fan I'd be more upset about the fact that we are pairing Amare and D'Antoni again who not only had a pissing match in the media after D'Antoni left PHX but also neither cares even slightly about defense. D'Antoni argues that he does stress defense but he just hasn't had the players. Yet every player he has had says he doesn't even bring it up.

I don't see the Knicks landing any of the big stars at all. Possibly Amare/JJ tandem. And if they get EXTREMELY fortunate Amare/JJ/Parker. But that's doubtful IMO.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Amar'e Stoudemire says Carmelo Anthony, Tony Parker are 'ready to join me' if he*

Sounds like he'll be a Knick, but Carmelo and Parker... I don't see it. I think Parker will stay in SA for sure... Anthony could leave, but I think that's still questionable. I think alot will have to do with the "lock-out" next summer...

As far as giving Amare the max... not even close. He'll prob score a ton in NewYorks run n gun offense ... but, they;ll still lose most nights 143-125 because there is just no defense. The big knock on Amare is his defense, but his knee surgery and eye issues would be the factors that would keep me from signing him to the max.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Amar'e Stoudemire says Carmelo Anthony, Tony Parker are 'ready to join me' if he*

Don't forget, he won't have the voodoo magic of the Suns trainers keeping him healthy. Just look at Nash, Hill and Shaq while he was here. Hell, Marion has missed 12 games in seven seasons with the Suns (he missed a good chunk of his rookie year due to knee surgery) but has missed 39 games in the past three years with other teams.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Amar'e Stoudemire says Carmelo Anthony, Tony Parker are 'ready to join me' if he*



> Don't forget, he won't have the voodoo magic of the Suns trainers keeping him healthy.


Seriously, look at the difference in Shaq from this past season in Cleveland and the season before in Phoenix...crazy...

but I think Amare will give the Knicks at least 2 good seasons. The way this offseason is going, D'Antoni might not even last that long if they can't get the talent to run the system.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Amar'e Stoudemire says Carmelo Anthony, Tony Parker are 'ready to join me' if he*



JonMatrix said:


> Seriously, look at the difference in Shaq from this past season in Cleveland and the season before in Phoenix...crazy...
> 
> but I think Amare will give the Knicks at least 2 good seasons. The way this offseason is going, D'Antoni might not even last that long if they can't get the talent to run the system.


Shaq is 38 years, making him the oldest man in the NBA. Age clearly is major issue. That and playing time. I also agree with your assessment of the Amar'e signing and D'Antoni's future.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Amar'e Stoudemire says Carmelo Anthony, Tony Parker are 'ready to join me' if he*

Those are two players currently under contract, they're not "ready" to do any such thing...


----------

